# Almost Fried Turkey



## Barbarainnc (Oct 6, 2008)

A seasoned boneless turkey breast is rolled then wrapped in foil. Each layer is tightly wrapped before doing the next. It is then deep fat fried. Anyone know about this method of cooking a turkey breast?? No time per pound or temp. was given.  Thanks for any help!!

                                           Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2008)

Barbara, I'm not following.  Turkey breast is rolled and wrapped in foil.  What layers?  They ar fried in the foil??


----------



## Barbarainnc (Oct 6, 2008)

The boneless turkey breast is rolled up into a rolled shaped then it is tightly wrapped in foil, then tightly wrapped again in foil, then again 1 more time. The rolled, triple foiled wrapped turkey breast is deep fat fried. When the time is up, unwrap, slice and eat.


----------



## GB (Oct 6, 2008)

What is the point of deep frying it if it is wrapped up?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I understand.  It seems to me the turkey will be steamed inside the foil.  

As far a how long or at what temperature, I'd hesitate to guess.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw that  on Food network with the bleached blond fellow, Guy something or other They used the meat for sandwiches, it looked really tender and moist..Seems like a lot of work.They seasoned it, rolled it then wrapped in foil 3 times. It didn't seem to take a lot of time  to fry. I'd wager maybe 20 minutes or half an hour..Would need to see how long it takes for a turkey with bone and go from there
kadesma


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 6, 2008)

Wouldn't that be...boiled in oil?  Expensive too. And no more flavor added than if roasted. Sorry. Just my take.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Wouldn't that be...boiled in oil?  Expensive too. And no more flavor added than if roasted. Sorry. Just my take.


No need to be sorry.Roasted turkey is yummy...
this was seasoned, rolled and wrapped 3 times in foil.
then deep fried..I watched and thought this is nuts, but I was surprised when I saw the meat, it was very moist and looked very tender, much more moist than oven cooked...But I also thought a lot of work...I doubt I'd try it.
kadesma


----------



## GB (Oct 6, 2008)

If it is so well wrapped then the oil is not actually touching the meat right? So what is the point of deep frying it if the oil is not ever coming in contact with the meat? You could get the same result by wrapping it and putting it in the oven.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 6, 2008)

GB said:


> If it is so well wrapped then the oil is not actually touching the meat right? So what is the point of deep frying it if the oil is not ever coming in contact with the meat? You could get the same result by wrapping it and putting it in the oven.


Exactly, that is why I doubt I'd
 try it..I do think timing has a lot to do with it..Deep fry is hotter and quicker..
The oven is safer and works for sure..I'll do the oven..
kadesma


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see how this might work and be practical in a restaurant setting - but questionable as far as any significant benefit at home. These are my thoughts on this:

As Andy M. noted - it appears that this would be steamed in the foil - giving a tender and moist breast. And, as quicksilver noted - it would not add any flavor since the steam would retard any browning.

The advantage here appears to be a saving of time. Braised or simmered (about 200ºF) a 3-3.5 lb turkey breast would take about 1 hour, roasted at 350ºF about 45 minutes. fried in oil at 350ºF about 15-20 minutes (based on the two time formulas I found. one said (3 mins. X weight in lbs) + 5 minutes ... the other was 4-5 mins per lb. - they both come out about the same)

The reason the same rolled breast cooks in about 1/2 the time in the fryer than in the oven is because of thermal density and conductivity. You can reach into a 350ºF oven without getting burned - but you wouldn't think of putting your hand into a pot of 350ºF oil although it is the same temperature!

I can see where in a restaurant setting, where the fryer is ready and up to temp, it would be a quick cooking method. At home - I think it would not save enough cooking time to make it worth the time and effort to set up, heat the oil, cool the oil, store and clean up. 

I'm with kadesma and others who would use the oven even if it requires a longer cooking time.

One other home option that might give comperable results to the not-fried fryer method would be to use a pressure cooker.


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> The advantage here appears to be a saving of time. Braised or simmered (about 200ºF) a 3-3.5 lb turkey breast would take about 1 hour, roasted at 350ºF about 45 minutes. fried in oil at 350ºF about 15-20 minutes (based on the two time formulas I found. one said (3 mins. X weight in lbs) + 5 minutes ... the other was 4-5 mins per lb. - they both come out about the same)


Do not forget that you need to take into account how long it takes to heat up that amount of oil to frying temp. Of course you need to take into account the time to heat the oven as well so the time savings are still there for frying I am sure, but you can't just look at cooking time alone.


----------



## miniman (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it might be that the oil gets a lot hotter than poaching it in water and that it is a moist heat rather than the dry heat of the oven - that would be my guess anyway. 

Personally a nicely roasted whole turkey would do the job (and a lot of others as well).


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2008)

miniman said:


> and that it is a moist heat rather than the dry heat of the oven


If the turkey is triple wrapped in foil though then it is not moist heat vs. dry heat and the meat is not in contact with the oil or the air in the oven. It is essentially steaming in both scenarios. The only difference would be the temperature.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2008)

In a restaurant environment, where this was presented, the oil is always hot.  That's why this method is used.  For the home cook, it's really not special.


----------



## ostera (Oct 24, 2008)

I too saw this episode of Diners Drive-Ins and Dives and the turkey looked really good.  I think I have it on my DVR also.  I am sure everyone is correct about it steaming in the foil.  The guy said that his brother or brother-in-law taught it to him.  I would really love to try this.  Has anyone tried another method like doing it in the oven or poaching it in water or whatever,


----------



## mbasiszta (Oct 24, 2008)

ostera said:


> I too saw this episode of Diners Drive-Ins and Dives and the turkey looked really good. I think I have it on my DVR also. I am sure everyone is correct about it steaming in the foil. The guy said that his brother or brother-in-law taught it to him. I would really love to try this. Has anyone tried another method like doing it in the oven or poaching it in water or whatever,


Yeah: wet smoke 'em.  OOOpppsss, maybe the wrong forum. But a smoked, wet smoked roasted turkey is from heaven.
Chau, Marty


----------

